# New to Saltwater...



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could give me a basic list of what would be needed for a saltwater fishtank with live rock? Im thinking of getting 2 clownfish, a starfish, anenome and maybe one or 2 other fish. any help would be really great. thanks


----------



## Fish-addict (Jun 11, 2008)

A standard 29 gallon tank is perfect for those critters. 
You will need:
Tank
Location
Powerhead(s)
substrate
10000k lighting I think
Tank cover
Nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, and ph-alkalinity, calcium, and magnesium test kits
hydrometer/refractometer
Filter (optional)
Skimmer (optional)
Heater


I don't think I am leaving anything out, but if I am please fill me in.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

you could also add to that list
tank stand
live sand 
live rock 
cleanup crew


----------



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks im just trying to figure out what all i need so i can figure out what everything will cost so i can save up for it


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

If you get any anemone or corals, then you need proper lighting. Also, a lot of anems will get very large, so you need to take that into accout. Bubble Tips can reach 12", and Condys can reach 6". But, if you want something your clowns will host in, then that opens you up to a ton more variety if you ditch the anem. Torch Corals, Zenia, Frogspawn, even Tank Corners and Powerheads can be hosted.

If you would like some lighting advice on you having either a FO, FOWLR, or Reef, then let me know.

And, as stated, filters/skimmers *are* optional, but I would definatley get them here. IMO, any tank larger than 20G should have a skimmer and a good sump. Contact Pasfur and/or SKAustin for help on those, as they have the most knowledge there.
For a substrate, Aragonite Sand would be idea. A Sand bed of at least 3", if not 4" is best too.


----------



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah i just want something to host my clownfish that wont grow too large and take up a bunch of tank space


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Then there is actually a lot of options, but you would need the right lighting for any coral you want to get (or anem) that will require more than something that will light a FOWLR. If you did get an anemone, then look into Condy's, but then again, they may not host that. It is more likely they will bunch with some Frogspawn or Xenia. But, as I said, these fish will host in almost anything they like. :roll: And, they dont need something to host in, so if you want to cut down on money, then go for a "regular" marine FOWLR light. 

Let me know if you would like me to find you a "good" light if you decide to go for corals/anemones.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A comment the skimmer....

Although a skimmer may be "optional" for keeping fish alive, they are certainly not optional for the long term health of a marine system. The long term effects of not using a skimmer can be a disaster for most marine systems, and especially for beginning to intermediate aquarists.

For a 29 gallon, check out the following options for hang-on skimmers:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/15705/product.web
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/11303/product.web
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/11302/product.web
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/11299/product.web

All of these will work, depending on your budget. I would purchase the best model you can afford so that it is able to upgrade tank size for your future needs.


----------

